# Subs as coffee table ?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was thinking of moving my subs from the corners and putting them directly in front of the sofa laying on their sides with a sheet of plexiglass over them, so they look like one cofee table 
Think this is worth trying ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You will lose LF extension from loss of the boundary effect of being in the corner and the modes will be driven differently, best try the subs in the new position before buying any plexiglass.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Corners yield the most output but normally the least smooth frequency response.

Also, putting a hard surface on top of the subs can cause a cavity effect that may cause resonance issues.

Place the subs where they give you the best performance and then see how you want to deal with them aesthetically.

Bryan


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah, I second that. Luckily mine ended up behind the couch, just beneath the projector people kept banging their head against. Now they have to take the long walk around the sub...


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks my subs sound great in the corners, I would miss the low end boost but I do have two subs one in the corner and move the other


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

But aren't there too many vibrations for turning a sub into a coffee table? Without talking about the small Sunfire subs which jumps around when playing loud, most of the subs I have seen tend to be unfit for keeping objects on them when playing loud.

Or am I wrong ?onder:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

There are a lot of issues but it can work. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't

Bryan


----------

